# Capt. Leary Killed in Afghanistan - 03 June 2008



## vonGarvin (3 Jun 2008)

A Canadian soldier was killed Tuesday morning in Afghanistan when his convoy came under enemy attack in the Panjwaii district of Kandahar province. 


Capt. Richard (Steve) Leary was killed during a dismounted security patrol with Afghan partners, said Colonel Jamie Cade during a Tuesday news conference. 

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20080603/afghanistan_death_080603/20080603?hub=TopStories


EDIT: how idiotic of me.  RIP to the fallen, and condolences to those left behind.


----------



## Jorkapp (3 Jun 2008)

RIP Sir.


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Jun 2008)

Condolences to Capt. Leary's family, colleauges and friends...  

CF Statement:  "One Canadian soldier was killed today at approximately 9:30 a.m., Kandahar time. The Canadian soldier was killed by direct fire when a joint Afghan-Canadian dismounted security patrol came under small arms fire from insurgents in the Panjwayi District.  The fallen soldier is Captain Richard (Steve) Leary of the 2nd Battalion, Princess Patricia Canadian Light Infantry, from Shilo, Manitoba.  During their patrol, the soldiers encountered insurgents who attacked with small arms fire. Capt Leary was struck while the soldiers were returning fire and repositioning. Close air support was called in and the enemy was defeated.  Our thoughts and prayers are with Capt Leary’s family and friends during this very difficult time. We are deeply saddened by the loss of Capt. Leary. In his memory, and in memory of those who have gone before, we will increase our resolve to bring peace and stability to the people of Afghanistan."


----------



## military granny (3 Jun 2008)

Condolences to Capt. Leary's family and his brothers and sisters at arms.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (3 Jun 2008)

Damm, Condolences to the family, friends and comrades.


----------



## 3VP Highlander (3 Jun 2008)

RIP


----------



## MedTechStudent (3 Jun 2008)

RIP Capt.


----------



## Rescue777 (3 Jun 2008)

My condolences to Capt. Leary's family, friends, and all who knew him.  
RIP


----------



## Mike Baker (3 Jun 2008)

RIP Capt.


Baker


----------



## missing1 (3 Jun 2008)

Condolences to Capt. Leary's family and friends    

Dave


----------



## BernDawg (3 Jun 2008)

RIP Sir.


----------



## blacktriangle (3 Jun 2008)

RIP Sir.


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Jun 2008)

Statement by Governor General/Commander in Chief:  "My husband, Jean-Daniel Lafond, and I have just learned of the death of Captain Richard (Steve) Leary of the Second Battalion of Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry based in Shilo, Manitoba. We are saddened by this tragic news.  Captain Leary lost his life while on patrol in the Panjwayi District of Afghanistan. Like all of his colleagues, he believed profoundly in this mission and, as an officer, his first concern was to ensure the well-being of his platoon.  Each and every woman and man who volunteers to help rebuild Afghanistan is a source of inspiration and hope for the Afghan people. I commend Captain Leary for his hard work and the sacrifices he willingly made with courage and conviction.  On behalf of our entire country, we offer our sincerest condolences to his family, friends and comrades-in-arms. Our hearts and our thoughts are with them."

Statement by PM:  "On behalf of the Government of Canada and all Canadians, I extend my deepest condolences to the family and friends of Captain Richard (Steve) Leary who died today in Afghanistan. Our thoughts and prayers are with them during this difficult time.   Captain Leary was killed while engaged with insurgents during a joint security patrol in the Panjwayi District. He was making a difference, working alongside his fellow soldiers, to rebuild a war torn country.  The Afghan people have a right to freedom, democracy, human rights and the rule of law. These are the values that we hold dear in Canada and these are values that our brave Canadian Forces’ members are working to promote in Afghanistan.  We honour Captain Leary’s sacrifice. His efforts will not be forgotten.”

Statement by DefMin:  “Today we are united in our grief for Captain Richard (Steve) Leary who died in the line of duty in Afghanistan. To his family, friends and loved ones, we extend our deepest sympathies.  Captain Leary and his fellow soldiers are affecting positive change in support of the United Nation-mandated, NATO-led mission in Afghanistan. Their bravery and sacrifice allows the Afghan people to rebuild their country after decades of turmoil. I join with Canadians, in respect and admiration, for the men and women in uniform who protect Canadians and promote the Canadian values of freedom, democracy, human rights and the rule of law.  We honour Captain Leary’s sacrifice. His efforts will not be forgotten.”


----------



## gryphonv (3 Jun 2008)

RIP sir.


----------



## manhole (3 Jun 2008)

Condolences to his family and friends.....


----------



## GUNS (3 Jun 2008)

Lord, hold our troops in your loving hands.
Protect them as they protect others.
Bless them and their families for the selfless acts they perform for those in need.

My condolences to the family.


----------



## leroi (3 Jun 2008)

Heartfelt condolences and tears to Captain Leary's family, friends ...

Another great loss for Canada ...

God Bless all of you working to protect Canada, and by His grace, keep you safe ...


----------



## ghyslyn (3 Jun 2008)

Mes sympathies


----------



## Celticgirl (3 Jun 2008)

R.I.P. Captain


----------



## Teeps74 (3 Jun 2008)

RIP Sir.


----------



## NL_engineer (3 Jun 2008)

RIP Sir  :cdnsalute:


----------



## MedTechStudent (3 Jun 2008)

Sorry to be the administrative weasel here, but should this not be moved to "Thoughts And Prayers" ??

Just wondering.  

Again, my sympathies to Capt. Leary's family.


----------



## muffin (3 Jun 2008)

My condolences to the friends and family.

muffin


----------



## Cloud Cover (3 Jun 2008)

RIP Captain, and my heartfelt condolences to your family and loved ones.


----------



## proudnurse (3 Jun 2008)

I heard the news about Captain Leary when I came to work. Captain Leary's sister works with us here and we're all deeply feeling the loss for her family... so this feels quite close to home. My sympathies go out to his family, friends and fellow troops.


----------



## Rocketryan (3 Jun 2008)

Rest in Peace Sir


----------



## Jungle (3 Jun 2008)

Rest In Peace Sir


----------



## ark (3 Jun 2008)

RIP Soldier.


----------



## fire_guy686 (3 Jun 2008)

Rest Easy Sir!


----------



## geo (3 Jun 2008)

Rest in peace, you have earned it

Best wishes to the family, friends and comrades of Capt Leary

At the going down of the sun
and in the morn
We will remember them!

CHIMO!


----------



## armoured recce man (3 Jun 2008)

stand at ease sir youre duty is done  

sympathies to families and friends 


adsum sir


----------



## Kirkhill (3 Jun 2008)

Sir!

Peace to your family.


----------



## proudnurse (4 Jun 2008)

Article from Capt Leary's hometown newspaper Brantford Expositor

Wed, June 4; 2008 article link: http://www.brantfordexpositor.ca/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=1056795&auth=Joanne+Miltenburg

Reproduced in accordance with fairdealings. 

Soldier from Brantford killed in the line of duty
'We always thought he'd come home'

Capt. Richard (Steven) Leary, who was killed in Afghanistan on Tuesday, knew he wanted to be in the military since he was a boy growing up in Brantford.

“This is something he always wanted to do,” said his mother, Gail. “He was a very good man.”

Capt. Leary, 32, was on his first tour of duty in Afghanistan with Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry when he was killed in combat.

He went by Richard in the military, but people in Brantford knew him as Steve. He is survived by his wife Rachel, his parents Richard and Gail, and his sister Brandi.

Rachel, whose maiden name is Bonney, also grew up in Brantford. She and Capt. Leary were married in 2002, after dating for many years.

“They had been together since he was 16 and she was 14,” said Capt. Leary's aunt, Terry Careswell.

Speaking on behalf of the family, Careswell said Capt. Leary and his wife were talking about him taking a less dangerous desk job so they could start a family.

“A family was in the future,” she said. “When this (tour of duty) was over, so he could be home and raise his child.”

Careswell said Capt. Leary’s parents are devastated at losing their only son. Standing outside the family's house on Miles Avenue, Carewell said they always thought he would come back safely.

“Obviously when someone goes to Afghanistan, it’s in the back of your mind he might not come home,” she said. “But we always thought he’d come home. We never would have stopped him from going because he would have gone anyway.”

Capt. Leary understood what military families go through when a soldier is killed. He did the same job for the military Careswell is doing now: speaking to the media on behalf of families of soldiers killed in Afghanistan.

“He was a really strong person with a very sensitive side,” Careswell said. “He just brought sunshine to every house he was in.”

Careswell remembered Capt. Leary as a mischevious boy who liked to tease his sister. As a teenager, he was interested in mechanical things and loved to take apart and rebuild cars.

Capt. Leary went to Russell-Reid Coronation School, then to Brantford Collegiate Institute, where he played on the football team.

Careswell said Capt. Leary was always athletic. He was in cadets as a boy, then took up karate when he got older. Later, he became interested in weight lifting, and kept himself in excellent shape.

Kim Simon, who has known Capt. Leary since he was 15, remembered him wearing his camouflage everywhere when he was a teenager.

“Everybody knew Steve was going to do something with the military,” she said.

Capt. Leary put himself through university, graduating from McMaster in Hamilton with a BA in history. He enlisted in 2004 and was posted to the 2nd battalion, Princess Patricia’s. Two years later, he completed his basic officer training at CFB Gagetown in New Brunswick.

Capt. Leary was deployed to Afghanistan in February 2008. Serving in wartime was something of a family tradition; his grandfather served in the Second World War, and his great-grandfather fought in the First World War.

Capt. Leary actually shared his birthday, Sept. 11, with the anniversary of the World Trade Centre terrorist attacks that brought the Canadian soldiers to Afghanistan.

Maj. Erik Liebert of Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry said Capt. Leary was a platoon commander, in charge of about 40 soldiers.

“By all accounts, he was an upfront, ourstanding, very compassionate officer,” Liebert said. “Unfortunately it’s a very dangerous and risky job sometimes. He was killed doing what he signed up to do.”

“He just wanted to go and do his part to help make things better,” said his sister, Brandi Leary of Princeton.

Brandi said Rachel received word of her husband’s death early Tuesday morning and called his parents, who called her.

Brandi said her parents are in shock. “It hadn’t completely sunk in yet,” she said.

Rachel is flying to Ontario from Manitoba on Friday.

Capt. Leary’s mother, father, and sister will meet her in Trenton for a military service when the plane carrying his body arrives. There will be a family service in Brantford at a later date.


----------



## observor 69 (5 Jun 2008)

http://www.thestar.com/printArticle/437311

Afghan mission: A tearful farewell to 'Stevo'
 TheStar.com - World - Afghan mission: A tearful farewell to 'Stevo'

June 05, 2008 
Rosie DiManno
COLUMNIST

" ... Be gentle as we walk our brother home ..." 

Capt. Darren Persaud, battle group chaplain 


KANDAHAR– It is the slow march back to Canada.

Or at least as far as a lost soldier's uniformed compatriots can take him – into the belly of a Hercules aircraft.

"Task Force Afghanistan: To your fallen comrade salute!" the base commander bellowed.

And thousands snapped to attention

Five long columns of troops – from Canada, the United States, Holland, France, Romania, Australia, Denmark and Britain – bade a solemn farewell last night to Capt. Richard "Stevo" Leary, killed in a firefight in Panjwaii district Tuesday morning.

The ramp ceremonies are always poignant, humbling and quietly overwhelming. There is such unnatural stillness in the tableau.

With the soldiers assembled, marching in precision form to their places, the LAV hearse appeared on the edge of the Kandahar Airfield, flag-draped coffin protruding from the rear.

The sun, just starting to set, cast slanting rays across the tarmac, silhouetting the turret gunner atop the vehicle.

Gently, the casket was removed and placed on the shoulders of eight pallbearers, seven men and one female, arms clasped to brace the weight of their burden.

In the front, Pte. Jessie Veltri struggled to contain his sobs but tears mixed with sweat as the bearer party approached the plane. At the back, Master Cpl. Jaison Levanen carried Leary's beret and badge and, behind him, Capt. Ludger Hacault piped a lament.

The dead platoon commander's men, most of them, were still out in the area of operations, unable to attend the ceremony, though saluting their captain privately in their combat post last night.

"Rich Leary – Steve as he was known to his family – was a very stoic individual, very solid leader, extremely loyal and renowned for his loyalty to his troops," Lt.-Col. Dave Corbould told reporters afterward.

It was always the mission and his men. They were always first, well before his own personal thoughts. He was a real inspiration to his troops."

Leary died of gunshot wounds when his platoon – on a joint patrol mission with Afghan forces – was ambushed by insurgents, in a chronically restive region west of the main base.

Leary, Second Battalion, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry, graduated from officer training just two years ago but was apparently eager to serve in Afghanistan, where he was destined to become Canada's 84th military casualty.

He was at least the second officer struck down this past week – another, in a separate incident on Monday, was severely wounded by a roadside explosion during a dismounted patrol, and was flown to an American military hospital in Germany for further medical treatment.

All this means abrupt adjustments at the platoon command level and younger officers promoted to lead.

"They're handling it well, as could be expected," said Corbould of Leary's troops. "As Capt. Leary was loyal to his men, they're loyal to his memory. And they're getting on with the mission."

Capt. Darren Persaud, the battle group chaplain, gave a short but very moving eulogy for the fallen soldier.

"We stand at attention to honour the ultimate sacrifice of a son, husband and dear friend. His wish to serve his country by leading his troops into combat was one of his greatest desires. When he was informed that he was coming to Afghanistan, he could not have been happier.

"He loved his wife, he loved his work, and he loved his troops. His zeal for life was paralleled only by his fiery sense of humour, and a passion to lead. He was a soldier's leader and a great friend."

In the eloquent prayer Persaud delivered afterwards, he spoke tenderly of "unfinished conversations", long nights to come full of questions, pain, longing, anger, confusion.

"Let us not despair," he counselled.

Persaud ended with these words:

"Capt. Leary, it is for you I eternally pray, dear brother. Rest in peace."


----------



## proudnurse (6 Jun 2008)

There is a condolence book for the family in memory of Cpt Leary, at Branford City Hall. They are located at 100 Wellington Square. If you go in front doors, the table is in the main entrance to your right. I'm not sure how long it will be there; but as far as I know, it will be there until the Memorial Service. This is for anyone who is close enough that would like the chance to sign, and pay thier condolences.


----------



## lynzi (6 Jun 2008)

I pay my respects to the family of Capt. Leary.
Sir, you could have not served your country more honorably. Rest In Peace.


----------



## c1-eh1 (6 Jun 2008)

rip captain leary and speedy recovery to those who are wounded.


----------



## Hill677 (7 Jun 2008)

2nd To None


----------



## proudnurse (9 Jun 2008)

I would like to take the chance, to post the obituary link from the Brantford Expositor. Date and time of service, yet to come and I will keep the thread updated for anyone who would like to come pay their respects. The obit also states, that the public is welcome to show thier respects, by attending along the route of the Funeral Cortege. I will probably know a bit more, when I go back into work as to date and time, and can post again here also. For now you can check the newspaper site over the next few days. The obituary link, from the Brantford Expositor is as follows. 

Mon, June 9; 2008. Osprey Obituaries, Brantford Expositor. Obituary link: http://ospreyobituaries.com/sitepages/obituary.asp?oId=244776&source=Brantford%20Expositor


----------



## Garett (10 Jun 2008)

Hurts more when you knew them. RIP dude.


----------



## proudnurse (11 Jun 2008)

Updated Obituary link from Brantford Expositor. Details for times, etc are included for Cpt. Leary,

Tues, June 10; 2008. Osprey Obituaries, Brantford Expositor. Obituary link: http://ospreyobituaries.com/sitepages/obituary.asp?oId=244776&source=Brantford%20Expositor


----------



## observor 69 (11 Jun 2008)

Ref. "CAPT." Leary

http://www.dennistoll.ca/obituaries/obit_view.php?link=biography&id=1138

RIP


----------

